# Mike - any specifics yet on upcoming steel CX bikes?



## RocktonRider (Jan 11, 2011)

Mike,
Do you have any specifics yet on the upcoming 4130 CX bikes that you mentioned in the "Lugged bike" thread? I'm mostly interested in groupsets, approximate pricing and an availability date, but any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree, I'd love to see more steel offerings there. I'm worried that the Grand Premio Pro at 52 cm and up is too large for me, the Serpens has been out of stock for months.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

I'de like to know the max tire width. Trying to decided between a 29er or a CX for levee riding. I like the idea of a 29er with a front shock, but not much other need for a real mtb here in So Fla. Garilla may disagree....


----------



## classtimesailer (Aug 22, 2010)

*Steel CX*

Me too. If that orange Moto with ultegra was steel, I'd be on it now.


----------

